

Square launches Square Cash - rjsamson
https://squareup.com/news/releases/2013/square_cash_makes_sending_money_easy

======
analog31
If it's really free and remains so, it'll be cool. Oddly enough, I'm in a tiny
little niche market where there are a few folks who've had really nasty
experiences with eBay, and hence refuse to do business through PayPal. The
accepted alternative right now is they send me a check, but this thing looks
like a good alternative.

------
jamiek88
This will be very handy indeed for a number of circumstances, for the low, low
price of free.

Trust is a big issue though, people know paypal (mostly from ebay), merchants
and techies know and generally trust square so getting that hurdle cleared
will be a big deal.

I'll use it though for sure. An overseas option for cheaper than my bank
(around $30 once everyone has had their slice), competitive with Xoom and I
can see a lot of expats using this.

------
benjy1
Already posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6557394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6557394)

------
shadowOfShadow
I was going to look for the 3-5% fee and be snarky. Free. OMG. done done done.
For as long as it's free to .5% holy sheet.

~~~
loceng
Where did you get the .5% figure?

------
davidedicillo
Really valid alternative to Venmo (soon to be owned by Paypal through the
Braintree acquisition)

------
kennywinker
Seems to be USA only?

